# Problème Apple Id



## Sssdip (3 Juin 2018)

Bonjour.J’ai récemment créer un nouvel identifiant sur mon iPhone puis comme il ne me plaisait pas j’en suis retourné sur mon ancien compte mais j’ai un gros problème. je ne peux pas activer ma bibliothèque musicale iCloud car elle est déjà associée à un autre compte et j’aimerai la dissocier mais trouve aucune aide sur internet pour le faire donc si vous pouviez m’aider


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2018)

Qu'appelles-tu ta bibliothèque musicale iCloud ? Tu as un abonnement à Apple Music ou iTunes Match ?


----------



## Sssdip (3 Juin 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Qu'appelles-tu ta bibliothèque musicale iCloud ? Tu as un abonnement à Apple Music ou iTunes Match ?


 oui je parle d’un abonnement Apple music


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2018)

Comme indiqué, tu ne peux changer d'identifiant Apple Music avant 90 Jours. C'est pour éviter le piratage. Du coup, la seule solution, c'est de contacter AppleCare et de leur expliquer le souci, eux peuvent remettre le compteur à zéro.

Neamoins, ton identifiant actuel est lié à Apple Music. Donc, si tu changes d'identifiant, tu perds Apple Music (que tu payes). Il faut donc clôturer ton abonnement Apple Music et en refaire un autre avec ton ancien identifiant que tu souhaites utiliser. Et tu ne pourras bénéficier des 3 mois gratuits, car cet appareil a déjà eu un compte Apple Music.


----------



## Sssdip (3 Juin 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Comme indiqué, tu ne peux changer d'identifiant Apple Music avant 90 Jours. C'est pour éviter le piratage. Du coup, la seule solution, c'est de contacter AppleCare et de leur expliquer le souci, eux peuvent remettre le compteur à zéro.
> 
> Neamoins, ton identifiant actuel est lié à Apple Music. Donc, si tu changes d'identifiant, tu perds Apple Music (que tu payes). Il faut donc clôturer ton abonnement Apple Music et en refaire un autre avec ton ancien identifiant que tu souhaites utiliser. Et tu ne pourras bénéficier des 3 mois gratuits, car cet appareil a déjà eu un compte Apple Music.


D’accord merci de m’avoir éclairé sur le sujet.


----------

